# What happened to the Timber Pig?



## Hollowpoint (Mar 5, 2007)

Any one know?


----------



## Hollowpoint (Mar 6, 2007)

Specificaly I am wondering what the status of Spectre products is. Are they still manufacturing knives? I have a Timber Pig knife and would like to see other offerings from spectre if they are still around.  JBL


----------

